# carte pci ethernet pour 10.2.8



## yewene (25 Septembre 2011)

bonjour

j'ai un g3 de 1999 . mac os 10.2.8 . ma carte réseau ( prise ethernet) est morte suite à un orage. plus d'internet. pas de possibilité wifi . j'ai acheté une carte pci chez mac way ( bluestork) qui est compatible avec mon système d'exploitation, je n'ai même pas besoin de driver. je l'ai installé sur un slot ( de fait Je les ai tous "testé)" la led s'allume , le courant passe donc mais lorsque je vais dans pref réseau n'apparait que l'ethernet intégré , après quelques coups de fil chez apple, chez mac way , il s'avère que me manque sans doute quelques "composantes de mon système d'exploitation, de fait lorsque je vais sur mes pref réseau l'ordi m'indique qu'il me manque "paquets bsd" et que je dois introduire mon cd d'installation pour pallier mais je n'ai pas de cd d'installation alors.. j'ai telechargé une combo update 10.2.8 sur le site apple, mais rien n'a changé.. donc questions: dois je recuperer un cd d'installation 10.2.8 ( oui mais où) pour avoir une chance que mon ordi trouve la nouvelle prise ethernet ou il y a t il une autre solution auquel je n'aurai pas pensé .   tout aide me sera utile . d'avance merci .


----------



## yewene (26 Septembre 2011)

hello

personne pour me donner un coup de main ???


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2011)

Ne connaissant pas 10.2, j'aurais tendance à l'incriminer.
Tu ne peux pas trouver un Panther (10.3) d'occaze pour vérifier si c'est pareil ?


----------



## yewene (28 Septembre 2011)

merci tout d'abord pour ta réponse...


lorsque tu dis trouver un panther 10.3, dois je comprendre acheter un disque d'installation 10.3 ( sur ebay par exemple)  sauvegarder ce que j'ai sur mon ordi et installer 10.3


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2011)

On peut tout à fait faire une MaJ. Sans rien effacer donc !
Mais c'est toujours prudent d'avoir une sauvegarde quand même


----------



## yewene (29 Septembre 2011)

une mise à jour?  C'est à dire juste telecharger sur apple une combo update 10.3??? mon g3 va l'accepter????  ou pour toi une maj  correspond à l'achat d'un disque d'installation 10.3..

un ignare complet


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2011)

Je pensais à une MaJ de 10.2 en 10.3.
Donc effectivement une option non disponible au téléchargement (chez Apple) !


----------



## yewene (30 Septembre 2011)

merci

je suis désolé d'insister mais j' ai peur de ne pas BIEN comprendre. Dois je acheter un cd d'installation  pour le système d'exploitation 10.3 ?. Est ce bien ce d'on tu parles lorsque tu dit Maj.   Maj=cd d'installation?


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2011)

Je pense effectivement à un disque d'instal de 10.3
Mais lors de l'installation, tu as trois options "mettre à jour", "installer et archiver", "effacer et installer".
Généralement, il suffit de mettre à jour.
En cas de soucis (problèmes de démarrage, de stabilité, etc) il faut recommencer et utiliser "installer et archiver" et ensuite importer les réglages etc
c'est plus clair ?


----------



## yewene (30 Septembre 2011)

oui  très clair  merci beaucoup  je vais chercher sur mac G si quelqu'un peut m'en trouver un


----------

